# NUST AMC On SAT International 2014/2015



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey everyone applying to NUST AMC 2014/2015 MBBS on SAT international seat let's get connected here. Share our experiences whilst applying? any questions? aggregates? backgrounds? let's get talking!


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

I am from qatar. i have applied on the Sat international seat too. i have a 2120 in my sat and my agregate is 85.7%. whats your sat score and agregate?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Basmah said:


> I am from qatar. i have applied on the Sat international seat too. i have a 2120 in my sat and my agregate is 85.7%. whats your sat score and agregate?


How have you calculated your aggregate? They havent given anything on the website. Is it same for SAT national seat too??
I have a 2080 in my SAT. What are my chances??


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

For nust agregate can be calculate by using this formulae.. 10% matric 40% fsc 50% sat
your chances are good.. Whats your agregate?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

I applied for Biosciences on SAT National. My aggregate turns out to be 86.87%
Is that good?? 

Although I had to apply for national and international, I sort of messed my application form and ended up applying for national only.

- - - Updated - - -



Basmah said:


> For nust agregate can be calculate by using this formulae.. 10% matric 40% fsc 50% sat
> your chances are good.. Whats your agregate?


I heard for SAT National its 75% SAT + 15% FSC + 10% Matric.


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

Oohh i dont know about that.. You can check the site for the right formulae for sat national seat.
the competition for sat national seat is extreme so i am not sure what your chances are. Just wish for the best.
when will the merit list come out?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Basmah said:


> Oohh i dont know about that.. You can check the site for the right formulae for sat national seat.
> the competition for sat national seat is extreme so i am not sure what your chances are. Just wish for the best.
> when will the merit list come out?


It should be out somewhere by the end of this month. Which website?? There is nothing on the NUST website. 
I heard the SAT Merit is based just on our SAT marks, not any aggregate.


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

you should call the nust people and ask them everything regarding sat national seat.


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

Basmah said:


> I am from qatar. i have applied on the Sat international seat too. i have a 2120 in my sat and my agregate is 85.7%. whats your sat score and agregate?


Hey I'm applying from Sydney..got 2200 in SAT and aggregate turns out to be 87.8% and yeah just hoping to make it in. You applying anywhere else?


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow! Your aggregate is too good. Have you applied for sat international seat? I now realise the competition is thick.
i will apply for cmh,bahria and fauji foundation. Where will u apply?


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, your's is up there too and yeah I've applied on international...out of the private colleges my highest preference is towards NUST followed by Shifa and then pretty much any college in Islamabad...on hec sfs and ptap I've got K.E, RMC and AIMC


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooh! You have a big chance in all of these medical colleges. Do you have any idea when nust displays the results?


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

from what I heard the merit list will be out on 26 sept and selections around 29 sept...but these dates are known to change..is your main preference Islamabad or Lahore?


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

Ohhh! Did the nust people tell you these dates? If so then its good cuz i am tired of waiting.
my main preference is nust so yes islamabad.


----------



## 95RAJA (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah that's what I've heard from nust admin people..but again don't get your hopes up..these dates always get delayed


----------

